# Kato 22-012 AC Adapter will it work in North America?



## dpolites (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi,

I just came back from Japan with a Kato N700 Shinkansen set. It came with the 22-012 AC Adaptor.

It is marked AC 100V 50/60Hz. That is the voltage used in Japan.

In Canada/US we use 120V.

Can it safely be used in Canada/US without any adapters?

I have searched all over online and there is little mention of it, except when talking about using it in Europe/Australia etc..

Please let me know if you are certain it will work from experience, or know of reference to it.

Thanks much,
Dan.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Dan, if you have an electronics repair shop in your area, give them a call and ask your question. They should be able to come up with an answer.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

It should run fine with a standard DC power pack. Would probably be easier to find one of those than try to figure out adaptors. I'm pretty sure Kato also makes a power supply for the American market that I'm sure you can find around.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I agree with Jake

Get a DC power pack that is designed for 120 v 60 hz power.
That 100 volt Kato power pack would likely not last
long on a 120 v line.

Don


----------



## dpolites (Oct 19, 2015)

Thanks for the responses. I actually decided to call Kato USA about it.

I was told that the 100V AC Adaptors will work fine from the Japanese sets in North America just in case anyone else ends up buying sets when visiting Japan.


----------



## RavenS (Mar 20, 2016)

*AC-Converter*



dpolites said:


> Thanks for the responses. I actually decided to call Kato USA about it.
> 
> I was told that the 100V AC Adaptors will work fine from the Japanese sets in North America just in case anyone else ends up buying sets when visiting Japan.



Hello, I bought on Amazon a Power Bright AC-Converter Model VC-100J, this converts 120 Volts to 100 Volts, it is a Step Up/ Step Down Transformer, it cost $37.75 

I hope this helps,
Raven


----------



## Nozomi700 (Sep 4, 2017)

dpolites said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just came back from Japan with a Kato N700 Shinkansen set. It came with the 22-012 AC Adaptor.
> 
> ...


Out of curiosity, where did you buy your trains in Japan? What did you go with? I'm living in Japan, ideally seeking a good used set, but def. interested in Japanese models - my local Hankyu line, bullet trains, JR, and regionals.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

This is an old thread, and neither of the original posters has visited the forum in more than a year, so I doubt you'll see an answer.


----------



## LicoriceSavior (Sep 17, 2017)

Nozomi700 said:


> Out of curiosity, where did you buy your trains in Japan? What did you go with? I'm living in Japan, ideally seeking a good used set, but def. interested in Japanese models - my local Hankyu line, bullet trains, JR, and regionals.


Hello Nozomi,
It's been a while for me, but if you're in the Kansai area I'd check out a Daimaru. I know I saw some there, but this was going back maybe 10 years so it's likely thinks have changed.

If not you can always try a Yellow Submarine, though those mainly deal with models and hobby tools. Still, a place worth to check out at least once.


----------

